# Pier Cart on Sale $50



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

If anyone is looking for a pier cart to schlep all thier gear from the truck to the end, Sears has a nice wagon on sale for $50. Big tires, all flow through mesh so you can hose it off. 

http://bit.ly/dqb7n2

Add a couple PVC rod holders and you are all set.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a good deal..I bought one like this from northern tool.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

I almost wish I hadn't seen this post. I like those pneumatic tires. I modified my kids wagon to include rod holders, but it has those hard rubber wheels...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

My first one was similar to the green one from Sears. It was very heavy dity and the sides folded down, but it weighed a ton. Also the tires mad it an absolute beast to try to pull on the sand! Those tires just dug in. The gray one made of plastic would work well and has to be lighter than the metal one. Also consider the metal one will rust around salt water!


----------



## aaroncobia (Jun 6, 2010)

hi if u still have it ill like to get it


----------



## aaroncobia (Jun 6, 2010)

*cart*

hi if u still have it ill like to get it before the weekend thanks


----------

